# glass and wiremesh enclosure



## mantisfu (Feb 17, 2007)

I made this enclosure from glass and wire mesh, the top can be moved up and down to adjust ventilation and size. The wiremesh holes were to large to prevent fruitflies from escaping so I covered it with at nylon mesh(bridal viel material from fabric store). The mesh is attached by hot glue to the top of the enclosure. The bulb at the top works like an observation area and slightly magnifies anything inside(great for watching them feed). My wife glued some silk flowers to the top of a few of these to disguise the glue line at the top.


----------



## Rick (Feb 17, 2007)

Pretty creative.  I use a lot of hot glue and mesh myself.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 17, 2007)

That's a pretty good idea!


----------

